# Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

This is my little post documenting my first attempt at auto body work. I own a metal shop, but have never done anything like this...So far, it has been a fun experience as I a have owned this '87 Gti for 12 years and have always wanted to dive into it and make it one-of-a-kind. 
Feel free to let me know what your thoughts are on this re-do!
First thing I did was cut out the rusty floors and make new from scratch....




















_Modified by vdubbervt at 6:15 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

I had to patch the rear sections under the tail lights on both sides...








...new ones











_Modified by vdubbervt at 9:48 AM 1-16-2009_


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

Next, I needed to address all the rust in the windshield frame- again, I made a new piece from scratch. I've always wanted to go mono, so I deleted the left wiper and centered the other....








...new section



















_Modified by vdubbervt at 9:50 AM 1-16-2009_


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

I then went back to the hatch and decided to make some more work for myself...I wanted to make my own, seamless spoiler, but keep it somewhat subtle and this is what I came up with-
....cut








....paste


























_Modified by vdubbervt at 9:53 AM 1-16-2009_


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

Yo Alistair. The car looks sick and i'm glad to see its finally coming along. I'm trying to come up there soon and do some riding and see you and denver. Keep up the good work!

-jesse


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (ct 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ct 1.8t* »_Yo Alistair. The car looks sick and i'm glad to see its finally coming along. I'm trying to come up there soon and do some riding and see you and denver. Keep up the good work!

-jesse


These are old pics...things are much further along, now....Let me know when you'll be up....until then, I'll post some updated pics for ya!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

that's some realy nice metal work! i'm impressed. i definitely dig the spoiler too subtle changes are always my favorite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice. wish i had more or an idea and the proper tooling to work with metal. good job.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

....Instant horsepower upgrade!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

...modified bracket for Passat adjustable steering column. Had to drop things down a little for the gauge cluster and Corrado dash to clear everything.


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

clean that engine bay!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (ct 1.8t)*

Don't you worry, ct 1.8t, gotta get the motor running first, then I'll pull it again and go to town before paint....patience, my son- bonsia need time to grow strong!


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Nice metal work!!! Keep the pics coming, cuz Im sure that will turn out sick!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (myoldmetal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myoldmetal* »_Nice metal work!!! Keep the pics coming, cuz Im sure that will turn out sick!

Thanks for the feedback....I'll have more pics soon (maybe tonight)...
Big-Ups to WA, by-the way!


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Thanks for the feedback....I'll have more pics soon (maybe tonight)...
Big-Ups to WA, by-the way!









Im a body/paint guy, and judging from the pics, those parts you made look like something to be proud of. Its a shame to have to cover it all with filler and paint huh?!!
Thanks for the ups!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (myoldmetal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myoldmetal* »_
Im a body/paint guy, and judging from the pics, those parts you made look like something to be proud of. Its a shame to have to cover it all with filler and paint huh?!!
Thanks for the ups!

Yeah....the whole filler and paint thing is foreign to me, that's been the biggest learning-curve for me so far but I'm starting to get the idea....
Most of my metal background is with copper and stainless- you can't paint copper, what you see is what you get, no filler, sanding or primer, just the raw material...


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

here's a pic of the mounting bracket I made for the Scirocco mono wiper....








...the bracket had to be removable so that the wiper assembly or motor could be replaced if needed (pain in the arse)


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

I've been working on the rear and learning the filler game....
Cleaned up the spoiler and welded the body seams...











_Modified by vdubbervt at 5:17 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

...also deleted the hatch-release and used mostly lead (solder) as the base filler where needed, then glaze filler.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_I had to patch the rear sections under the tail lights on both sides...








...new ones_Modified by vdubbervt at 9:48 AM 1-16-2009_

feel like making some of these for me?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (kwalton)*

Yeah, I can do that....IM me and we'll figure it out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Dam nice job sir. If you ever feel like making some of those pieces let me know, i know a few peopl that may be interested.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_I've been working on the rear and learning the filler game....
Cleaned up the spoiler and welded the body seams...









_Modified by vdubbervt at 5:17 PM 1-17-2009_

looks like you've got the hang of it. make sure you use a good waterproof filler followed by a coat of good quality epoxy primer. rattle can stuff doesn't usually last very long and starts to lift after a few years. your metal work is super impressive though. looks like you won't have much trouble with the whole filler thing. most of it is just learning to feel for highs and lows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
looks like you've got the hang of it. make sure you use a good waterproof filler followed by a coat of good quality epoxy primer. rattle can stuff doesn't usually last very long and starts to lift after a few years. your metal work is super impressive though. looks like you won't have much trouble with the whole filler thing. most of it is just learning to feel for highs and lows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've been using EverCoat Metal Glaze and SEM High build primer- is that adequate? Before paint I am gonna use the epoxy primer, though...
Thanks for the input, every little bit helps!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DjarumSplasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DjarumSplasher* »_Dam nice job sir. If you ever feel like making some of those pieces let me know, i know a few peopl that may be interested.

I can make whatever, custom metal fab is my game- what are you looking for? IM me and we'll go from there.....Thanks!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

SEM makes good products. you should be fine. i would try to sand most of it down before epoxy primer. also use a good sealer. it'll help it from showing the filler through the top coat.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_SEM makes good products. you should be fine. i would try to sand most of it down before epoxy primer. also use a good sealer. it'll help it from showing the filler through the top coat.

What sealer do I use and when do I use it? What do you mean by "top coat"? .....sorry, this part of it is all new to me








Thanks!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

filler/primer/sealer/base coat/ clear. that is the order they go in. a sealer is exactly what it sounds like. it seals the primer/filler coats and keeps them from showing through the basecoat/clear. it's not always necessary, but it's always a good idea. after a few years sometimes the primers and fillers will start to release gases and lift out of the paint. you can get discoloration and color variations. all the major companies sell sealers. whatever brand basecoat you are using, just use their sealer.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*

Yup, makes perfect sense now.....thanks for clearing that up for me, I greatly appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

Just got this euro fender from typeSLone and grafted in an intake vent-
I used a section of the hood vents to make this and panel adhesive instead of welding....


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*

"My 'fast' hates when people use "LOL" to express their understanding of humor on the internet."
I definitely agree, well said, MyCarIsRed!


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

very impressive job, congrats!!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (perickomx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perickomx* »_very impressive job, congrats!!

Thanks, but don't congratulate me yet- i've got a long way to go.....


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

wish i was closer. there is definitely a thing or 2 we could teach each other. your welding/metal skills murder mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_wish i was closer. there is definitely a thing or 2 we could teach each other. your welding/metal skills murder mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Come-on-up to VT- we'll have a sanding and welding party!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Come-on-up to VT- we'll have a sanding and welding party!
















maybe one of these days haha!


----------



## alien_brain (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

wow man that is some amazing work. how much for floor pans for my mk3?


----------



## square (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_










Very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep the pic's coming!!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (square)*


_Quote, originally posted by *square* »_
Very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep the pic's coming!!










Thanks, I'll work on some more pics for you...right now I'm buried in wiring which isn't very photogenic.....


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

finished my gas door yesterday...

figured it might give you some ideas. i like the way it turned out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_finished my gas door yesterday...

figured it might give you some ideas. i like the way it turned out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very nice! Where did the door come from?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

picked it up from TMTuning. shipping took a decade but the product is nice. install is a whore though.
it's a pain to get the panel to contour to the body. takes some fiberglass and lots of sanding. after everything i only have about 1/8" at most of filler. but to get it there was a pain. next task is audi handles and single wiper.








thought it was funny we're sorta going in the same direction.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_picked it up from TMTuning. shipping took a decade but the product is nice. install is a whore though.
it's a pain to get the panel to contour to the body. takes some fiberglass and lots of sanding. after everything i only have about 1/8" at most of filler. but to get it there was a pain. next task is audi handles and single wiper.








thought it was funny we're sorta going in the same direction.

yeah, I just got a shipment from tm tuning, took a while, but nothing was damaged....I'm putting in their door handles any day now, too.....good luck!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

i bet if you made some of those floor patch panels, you could sell a bunch. worst part ever on mk2s.
mycarisred doesnt even have a red car







ahaha. need to stop down brent.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (koko5869)*

Hopefully I can get back to this build soon...gotta take care of some projects that actually make me money....
In the meantime, Keep the feedback coming!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_i bet if you made some of those floor patch panels, you could sell a bunch. worst part ever on mk2s.
mycarisred doesnt even have a red car







ahaha. need to stop down brent.

FALSE... kinda... the 94 is pearl red.


----------



## rosco1977 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*

did that gas filler door come as a kit with patch pannel or was it all custom. I was thinking about an audi tt gas door.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (rosco1977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosco1977* »_did that gas filler door come as a kit with patch pannel or was it all custom. I was thinking about an audi tt gas door.

it comes with the filler panel. its a "universal" kit so naturally it doesn't even come close to fitting a vw. takes quite a bit of cutting and marking and recutting and tacking and fiberglassing to get it to look right. took me a few hours just to get the panel fitted. then another 4-5 hours of shaping and glassing. it comes as a stepped panel, but because of the way the body line runs, and because there is an inner panel, i basically had to cut it all off and just butt weld it all. plus the filler neck has to be almost completely removed to fit and a new connection has to be made to reach the gas tank.
pics:



sorry to hijack the thread. maybe it'll be helpful for you in the future if you go this route.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
sorry to hijack the thread. maybe it'll be helpful for you in the future if you go this route.

No Worries..... that looks like a lot of work!!!! 
Could you have bent/shaped the step plate to contour to the body, or was there more to it?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
No Worries..... that looks like a lot of work!!!! 
Could you have bent/shaped the step plate to contour to the body, or was there more to it? 

if you look on the website there is a 1/4" step around the perimeter. unfortunately, there is a body line that it hits. also, because it's got the inner panel, you cant just slide it in from behind. i bent it over my knee a bit to get a little bit of contour, but the problem is that it has a giant pipe welded to the center, and an impression in the center for the cap to recess... so it's pretty rigid.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
if you look on the website there is a 1/4" step around the perimeter. unfortunately, there is a body line that it hits. also, because it's got the inner panel, you cant just slide it in from behind. i bent it over my knee a bit to get a little bit of contour, but the problem is that it has a giant pipe welded to the center, and an impression in the center for the cap to recess... so it's pretty rigid.

That's a tricky area....not sure if I'm gonna get into that on this build....we'll see


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
That's a tricky area....not sure if I'm gonna get into that on this build....we'll see









it wouldn't be bad second time around. i already did all the hard part for you... figuring out which parts fit and dont fit is always the biggest issue when modifying "universal" parts into any car. it probably would have snapped into a honda like a lego piece.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

Well, my day didn't really go as planned because I ran out of Argon for my Tig (always seems to happen on a Saturday)....So I changed gears and wanted to work on my corrado dash....
After making the bracket for the steering column (see older post) to accommodate for the gauge cluster I started trimming the front out of the dash to make it go in far enough to meet up with the firewall and existing dash brackets located by the doors....
To preface this, I have read other posts to see how other people have done this swap, but once I got into it, I decided to go my own route (maybe this will bite me in the a$$ later, but what I did was pretty simple and with minimal modification)....
The two brackets that go through the firewall I removed from the dash...Then (without the dash in) I fastened them back in place on the car. I had a pretty good idea where the brackets needed to be riveted to the dash, so I made two steel plates and adhered them to the underside of the dash...








Then I slid the dash back in place, with my firewall brackets already bolted to the car, installed the side screws into the door side brackets so I knew I was all-good....








....and marked the bracket locations on my glued-on steel plates.
After that, everything came back out of the car and I riveted the brackets to the dash using my reference marks....








The dash slid into place like it was meant to be and is very secure...Only thing left is to make one or two more brackets on the lower portion of the dash, but I'm gonna wait until I get more of my interior wiring and fit up figured out before jumping the gun on that...







[/QUOTE]




_Modified by vdubbervt at 12:57 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## vr6mk1 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

Looking good!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice very nice!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6mk1* »_Looking good!


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_nice very nice!

Thanks! Got a busy week with work, but I'm dying to get back to some fabrication on this project!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

I know what you mean. I work fulltime and go to school fulltime. Barely anytime to work on the car after my girlfriend finishes her nagging


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_I know what you mean. I work fulltime and go to school fulltime. Barely anytime to work on the car after my girlfriend finishes her nagging


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

man atleast you have exp. in metal work. I work in my driveway with a cheap welder and basic tools. when its cold outside I dont get anything done. good job so far. 
maybe make some wide fender flares out of metal?


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_man atleast you have exp. in metal work. I work in my driveway with a cheap welder and basic tools. when its cold outside I dont get anything done. good job so far. 


same here only no welder lol


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep up the good work..nice so far (Y)


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_maybe make some wide fender flares out of metal?









gonna make some new arches once I get my tires mounted....
...stay tuned


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

may not have even started thinking about it yet, but have any ideas for the exhaust on this thing?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.6.i.c.k* »_Keep up the good work..nice so far (Y)

Thanks for the support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm dieing to get back to this build, but I've gotta get some projects done for work....


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_may not have even started thinking about it yet, but have any ideas for the exhaust on this thing?

I've thought about it....not sure what I'm gonna do.
The rear valance is in rough shape, so I might make a new one that has a slightly different profile with a clean cut out for the tail pipe....we'll see!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

on my corrado im doing a turndown and shaved exhaust hole for the clean look.
ill post some pics when i get around to starting the project this weekend. right now working on shaving the front bumper.

do you know how to plastic weld without using a plastic welder? i need to get those sidemarker cutouts to stay. i've heard use Fuzor, Epoxy, or Plastic welding. 
Sorry for the jack of thread lol, just thought i'd ask u a question


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_on my corrado im doing a turndown and shaved exhaust hole for the clean look.
ill post some pics when i get around to starting the project this weekend. right now working on shaving the front bumper.

do you know how to plastic weld without using a plastic welder? i need to get those sidemarker cutouts to stay. i've heard use Fuzor, Epoxy, or Plastic welding. 
Sorry for the jack of thread lol, just thought i'd ask u a question

...the only plastic welding that I've done is with a plastic welder- they work really well! You have to make sure that you use the same filler material as the plastic you are welding to. Check with the manufacturer to see what kind of plastic they use...
Otherwise, just use a good epoxy and you'll be golden.
...look forward to the pics- good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i have the same exact bumper that im going to make the cutout of and just transfer it...im just not sure on the technique of plastic welding without the actual plastic welder.
i;ve heard u can use a torch and screw driver or even a soldering gun


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_i have the same exact bumper that im going to make the cutout of and just transfer it...im just not sure on the technique of plastic welding without the actual plastic welder.
i;ve heard u can use a torch and screw driver or even a soldering gun


you can use a soldering iron (torch and screw driver is basically the same thing, just a pain to get your heat right) and zip ties for filler, but that is the backyard, "git 'er done" way to do it....it would be a shame to deface your corrado like that


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hey man im 18, college full time and work full time making 8$ per hour...gotta do what i can you know?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

not to threadjack, make sure the area your working on is sanded down to plastic, paint will bubble up and it wont adhere. what i do is set the patch in maybe 1/8" (use tape or something of the sort from the back to make it stick, then cut the donor bumper into say 2x12 strips. take one of those handheld torches (use propane not mapp gas) and just set the end on fire. let the drippings go into your area. itll eventually catch fire. you can use another strip as a spatula. youll figure it out pretty easy. just kind of swipe all the melting plastic into the area. keep repeating until youre satisfied. becareful not to stay in one place too long.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks alot man! 
i finished cutting out the peices, going to do this on monday..

check my thread for pics...

and whats the deal with the mk2? whats going on here!
also where did u get that gas tank? i kinda like it...i think i might do it on the rado


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

It's been a while since I've posted a progress report as I've been busy with work, but here is an update....
Got my motor running, so I pulled everything back out to get going on more body work....
AC Delete









I want to keep the rain tray as it serves a purpose, but I definitely am not happy with the ugly, bumpy stock look....








Made a new piece to go in its place...








With everything still intact, I welded in my pattern to the underside of the stock tray....








....by welding before cutting I was able to keep the stock profile for the rain tray gasket.








Then I cut out the old, stock mess...








Once I got my pattern, it was all pretty straight forward, and a lot easier than spending the time to fill all the old holes and remove the factory rubber poo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I spent some time removing the seam sealer around the strut tower...








...burning and scraping all that seam sealer off got old, quick, so I felt the need to fabricate something. I made a little intake shroud for my "fist of fury" fender vent.








Obviously I'll have some work to do before welding the shroud in, but it made me feel better to make something after dealing with the seam sealer on a hungover Sunday








That's about it for now....hopefully I can get back to the build soon- if I knock a few projects off the job list this week then I'll jump back into this build with a vengeance


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

looking good bro. my buddy wants me to make hm a vent like that for his mk2 jetta


----------



## alien_brain (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i say thats a pretty ingenious move there with the rain tray. im a fan of what your mk2 will be already! nice work
i would think there was a chemical like aircraft stripper that could remove that stuff... no? shows my inexperience i guess


----------



## AaronAnderson (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alien_brain)*

Aircraft stripper is for paint. There's no good way to get seam sealer off.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

took me IIRC like an hour a side with a massive heat gun and a putty scraper.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_looking good bro. my buddy wants me to make hm a vent like that for his mk2 jetta

Send pics when you get that done!


----------



## alien_brain (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bump!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alien_brain)*

Picked up where I left off last Sunday with the smooth rain tray....
...almost ready for filler glaze.









Also finished scraping the seam sealer off the driver's side....








Baby steps this week, but progress, nonetheless. I should have my keyless entry from TM Tuning this week, so I will be cutting up my doors very soon for the audi handles- goodbye mk2 door handles!!!








...can't wait, my '06 Tundra doesn't even have keyless entry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

what kind of plans do you have for the battery tray?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kwalton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwalton* »_what kind of plans do you have for the battery tray?

battery in the back, smooth frame rail with a custom, aluminum storage box for a spare coil pack and misc. tools.... at least that's the plan for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

what is filler glaze?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_what is filler glaze?

Evercoat Metal Glaze- it's a very light weight filler that goes on smooth and fills the small voids and imperfections after bondo...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

bump for progress pics


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_bump for progress pics

Updates coming soon!


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (egibbys)*

Alright, here's an update for those that care....Been really busy with work, with this economy, I'm not complaining at all, bring it on! But, that means my gti build has taken a back seat....here's some progress pics for you, though....
...got my fuchs mounted- they're 16" x 6"s and 7"s in the rear. I want to track down two more 7's for the front so I'm not staggered, but this'll do for now. Here she is, all jacked (no motor)....








filled molding holes all around the car...
















worked on the hood, boy, it was/is in rough shape
















....that's about it for now- I want to get back into the engine bay as soon as I can, get that done and move onto making new arches and rockers.


----------



## gtivw1981 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

thats great work man everything looks awsome cant wait to see you takles those wheel arches but you being a metal guy that wont be hard cause your floor boards look awsome man ever thought of going into business making floor boards for raccos man you'd be a millionair in a couple of years keep up the good work one suggestion on the rain tray though i did one for a customer that wanted his smoothed out i started doing it like you did but it looked like to much putty work tough so i squared it off and made it that way turned out great and didn't take that much putty to smooth it out ......


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (gtivw1981)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivw1981* »_ one suggestion on the rain tray though i did one for a customer that wanted his smoothed out i started doing it like you did but it looked like to much putty work tough so i squared it off and made it that way turned out great and didn't take that much putty to smooth it out ......

I have a little more filler to add to the rain tray, but, overall it didn't take very long to do, I might have 2-1/2 hours into it, maybe 3....
Thanks for the bump!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_











i'm loving the life size simpsons drawings lol


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha i didnt even notice that.









a picture of my progress... learned how to weld and did this! this was like 2.5-3 days worth of work. was going to do the filler tonight but ended up going out and hanging out with some friends


----------



## frankspinelli (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (koko5869)*

this is a great thread. bump for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (frankspinelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankspinelli* »_this is a great thread. bump for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! Was hoping to have some updates today, but I spent the weekend helping a friend strip a passat vr for his '91 coupe. More progress in the near future, though.
...my favorite part of the weekend- the "Passat Drag"








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0kMQl1k1QI
more satisfying to see in person, but I thought I'd share anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vdubbervt at 10:21 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Got a couple hours in today so here's a quick update.....
When I bought this car in '98 it had been hit on the right fender, the shop that sold this car to me replaced the fender and resprayed the whole car- it looked great when i bought it but after getting to know the car there were so many things that were not done right, one of the issues was the inner fender. 
Using the headlight radiator support and the frame rails for reference, the inner fender was about 3/8" too low! I ended up cutting the inner fender and raising it back up for proper fitment of both the fender and rad support...
















I also finished removing the seam sealer in the bay...








Here's a few pics for those Simpson fans out there...
Millhouse








and Groundskeeper Willey!!








that's it for now, if the rain holds off at all this weekend I'm hoping to drag this build outside and do some sandblasting

















_Modified by vdubbervt at 8:53 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

great great things. keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i had the skill and time with metalwork.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_great great things. keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i had the skill and time with metalwork.

Hey thanks for the support








You have an '87VR? post a pic, I'd love to see another '87 that's not gutted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

it was my brothers, but funny you should say that....it just got gutted over the last week. i dont think theres any pictures of it in its prime, but heres a couple i found...
































im debating on whether or not to redo it and go 1.8t or just scrap the shell and start totally over.... problems such as these








now you know why i said i wish i had your metalworking talents.
need a floor pan for under the driver seat, i think the rear of both rear arches, and at the bottom of the hatch glass


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_it was my brothers, but funny you should say that....it just got gutted over the last week.
now you know why i said i wish i had your metalworking talents.
need a floor pan for under the driver seat, i think the rear of both rear arches, and at the bottom of the hatch glass










Don't Scrap It!!!! It won't be long until these cars become extremely rare (they already are scarce here in VT), then all the "old" vw's will be MK3's- wouldn't that be scary?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Well, it rained all weekend so I couldn't sandblast my car as planned, I ended up making some patches for a friend of mine in CT....used my car for reference.
Arch Patch








Rocker Patch








Primered








...hooked you up Jesse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....now get your a$$ up here and pick this stuff up!
...then filled some holes in my engine bay until I ran out of argon
























here's the last of the simpson's drawings for those that are into it...
Homer








Montgomery Burns








and Disco Stu!


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_ 
Primered








...hooked you up Jesse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....now get your a$$ up here and pick this stuff up!


Sick! Will definitely come get these soon. Thanks alistair.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (ct 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ct 1.8t* »_
Sick! Will definitely come get these soon. Thanks alistair.

No worries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

How did you do those fender arches like that? Some form of rolling machine?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_How did you do those fender arches like that? Some form of rolling machine?

I bent a piece of sheet metal to 90 degrees on my 8' brake, then used a stretcher to achieve the desired radius, Toward the bottom of the arches, the factory profile dips back in towards the underside of the car, I used a shrinker on these areas to bring the piece back in,,,,I'll post a more detailed pic tomorrow if you are interested....


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Really good stuff man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

That's be awesome. A little bit of filler and that arch would look perfect.


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good. Love the drawings.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (egibbys)*

I started a "WTT" thread to see if anyone out there has some coilovers that they would be willing to trade for some metal work. I'll probably just purchase some FK's because I'm on a budget, but I thought I'd throw this out there and see what happens.....








Here's the link if you are interested...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4336525
more updates coming soon!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Quote, originally posted by Canadian V-Dub »
How did you do those fender arches like that? Some form of rolling machine?
I bent a piece of sheet metal to 90 degrees on my 8' brake with a hemmed edge to protect from any tire-rub, then used a stretcher to achieve the desired radius. Toward the bottom of the arches, the factory profile dips back in towards the underside of the car, I used a shrinker on these areas to bring the piece back in.
here's some pics of the arch patch in question....
























....isn't photoshop great? Hope this description makes sense












_Modified by vdubbervt at 5:44 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Not really. I have no idea how you stretch, shrink, or hem steel.
Most of the steel I work with is above 1/8"m so this thin sheetmetal is a whole new world for me.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_Not really. I have no idea how you stretch, shrink, or hem steel.
Most of the steel I work with is above 1/8"m so this thin sheetmetal is a whole new world for me.

Here's a video I found that'll give you an idea of what a shrinker and stretcher does (basically the jaws have teeth that grab the material and either spread (stretch) the material or pull it together (shrink)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3GKRwVexoc
....by the way, that is not my gut you see on the video








A hem is made using a brake (metal bending tool)- bending the metal back on itself so that it is double the thickness and eliminates a raw edge....



_Modified by vdubbervt at 1:50 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Awesome, thanks!
Nice to know such technology capabilities exist.


----------



## _Kroupa_1 (Mar 25, 2008)

cant wait to see those arches done...look like theyre gonna be the perfect size


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Here's a video I found that'll give you an idea of what a shrinker and stretcher does (basically the jaws have teeth that grab the material and either spread (stretch) the material or pull it together (shrink)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3GKRwVexoc
....by the way, that is not my gut you see on the video








A hem is made using a brake (metal bending tool)- bending the metal back on itself so that it is double the thickness and eliminates a raw edge....
_Modified by vdubbervt at 1:50 PM 4-11-2009_

That is awesome. I want one of those things.
I'm gonna have to see if my machinist friend has one kicking around.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Well, the rain finally stopped in Vermont so I was able to do some sandblasting this weekend. This is the first time this car has been outside in almost four years, so I had to take a few pictures before blasting...
























I blasted out the frame rails, both front and rear, the windshield frame and a few other spots. I've got more to do, mostly on the underside of the car, but pretty minimal...After blasting, I coated the areas in rust shield and primer where needed...
























Gotta run, more later


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Sexy. 
Those tires look badass. Nice rims too.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very Old Skool. Keep up the good work


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_Sexy. 
Those tires look badass. Nice rims too.


_Quote, originally posted by *MadKatt_44* »_Awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very Old Skool. Keep up the good work









Thanks for the props- I need the motivation. Hopefully I can get back into this build once I get some projects done here at work...More later


----------



## alien_brain (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that work is amazing. you are super talented and youll have a damn nice car when youre done.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alien_brain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alien_brain* »_that work is amazing. you are super talented and youll have a damn nice car when youre done.

....I hope so, but this is the first time around for me and auto body work- we'll see what happens with the final product








Had a little spare time today to make some quick patches along the door frames. I've wanted to delete the recessions for the seat belt bracket for a while now- cut/paste/done. 
















Hopefully I'll make more progress this weekend


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
....I hope so, but this is the first time around for me and auto body work- we'll see what happens with the final product








Had a little spare time today to make some quick patches along the door frames. I've wanted to delete the recessions for the seat belt bracket for a while now- cut/paste/done. 
















Hopefully I'll make more progress this weekend









i have the same "active restraint" seatbelts in my car... terrible.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i have the same "active restraint" seatbelts in my car... terrible.









Yeah, those drive me nuts, but not anymore!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*



































_Modified by vdubbervt at 8:20 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

i was wondering if you were going to do something there or not. i will have to find a picture of what i want because i wanted to see if you would be interested in making some panels for me to put in the same place.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kwalton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwalton* »_i was wondering if you were going to do something there or not. i will have to find a picture of what i want because i wanted to see if you would be interested in making some panels for me to put in the same place. 

That sounds good, send me an email with pictures and a description- I will do my best to help you out!
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

that inner fender panel is awesome. definitely a cool "copper" inspired element. kinda like steal quilted northern


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

Yeah, it does look soft and inviting, much more so than the tracing paper I've got in my bathroom right now


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

haha... hey man... they gotta do something with all those recycled news papers.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

Quicky-update: Finished up the sandblasting all around and underneath the car yesterday. Got another coat of Rust Shield on the exposed areas and sealed out the windshield frame with Rust Mort. Should have some more progress today with pics (I hope).... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

Here's another update:
This weekend I finished sandblasting under the car and the windshield frame. I then rust shielded everything and used Rust Mort on the windshield frame. I also went back to the seat belt bracket delete's and filled those in with some filler...








Also did some filler work on the euro fenders- filled part of the recession where the bumper brackets go, the small bumpers show a little of this area, so I wanted to address it...








Then I got back on the frame rail panels....Made some adjustments to the first one I did and bent-up the right side, too!








On the right side (passenger side) I made a little shroud that drops through the frame rail where the condenser used to go for my K&N cone filter, then welded that to the argyle panel on the bottom side...
















Now I have a nice little pocket for the cone filter to sit in right next to the fender shroud/fist of fury vent








That's about it for now, gotta get back to actual work tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## alien_brain (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

frame rail panels are aluminum?


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (alien_brain)*

This whole build is incredible and inspiring! I thought I did a lot of welding and custom metal work to my cabrio. I was wrong. THIS is what real metal work is all about. I'm SO envious!!!
GREAT WORK!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alien_brain* »_frame rail panels are aluminum?

Not aluminum- mild steel...

_Quote, originally posted by *G60Driver* »_This whole build is incredible and inspiring! I thought I did a lot of welding and custom metal work to my cabrio. I was wrong. THIS is what real metal work is all about. I'm SO envious!!!
GREAT WORK!

Thanks, but save the envy for the final product, who knows how it will turn out?


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

Looks great man, keep up the good work. I wish I had the metal working skillz you've got. I'd never get anything else done though, because I'd constantly be working on something new!


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (evil-e)*

Looks good! Is the pattern for strength or looks? Thin gauge?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwmk2vr6s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_Looks great man, keep up the good work. I wish I had the metal working skillz you've got. I'd never get anything else done though, because I'd constantly be working on something new!









It is hard for me to get actual work done with this car sitting in my shop- I have to force myself not work on it. To avoid working on it I cover the car with a painters drop cloth, that deters me from staring at it all day (out of sight, out of mind)









_Quote, originally posted by *vwmk2vr6s* »_Looks good! Is the pattern for strength or looks? Thin gauge? 

The pattern is for looks, but it definitely makes the pieces very strong and rigid from all the bends....thanks for the bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

i was sitting on my couch yesterday and decided to be productive. started welding up a metal plate recess on my mk3 jetta haha. and damn... flux core is messy and not at all easy to weld with. i'm waiting on my gas tank to get delivered so until it gets here, flux is all i have.








but yeah, i should be looking for a job, but instead i'm working on cars that dont run. i know how it goes.










_Modified by MyCarIsRed at 8:38 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_... flux core is messy and not at all easy to weld with. i'm waiting on my gas tank to get delivered so until it gets here, flux is all i have.








but yeah, i should be looking for a job, but instead i'm working on cars that dont run. i know how it goes.









_Modified by MyCarIsRed at 8:38 AM 4-24-2009_

Flux-core = poo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...just sit back, relax, kick your feet up and wait for the gas to show up- you'll be much more productive with gas, until then don't waste your time with the poo-core wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Flux-core = poo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...just sit back, relax, kick your feet up and wait for the gas to show up- you'll be much more productive with gas, until then don't waste your time with the poo-core wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

trust me i know. i just used a piece of steel bar for the upper section and welded in the 2 side panels. i realized shortly after that welding 22ga with flux is next to impossible. i was able to weld it to the bar because of the way i kinda worked into it, but welding 22ga to itself with flux is just going to burn a lot of holes.







i got the basics in so i can at least make the rest of the templates and get some sheet metal cut up and ready to go.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

Lookin good, nice custom air intake, hope to do the same on mine soon. Lol 

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
It is hard for me to get actual work done with this car sitting in my shop- I have to force myself not work on it. To avoid working on it I cover the car with a painters drop cloth, that deters me from staring at it all day (out of sight, out of mind) 

I totally agree, i have the same problem







its no fun workin on other ppls rides compared to working on your own


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadKatt_44)*

Not much to report- been super busy with work








Helped out a friend of mine with his vr-swap (still in the works). It's a Jetta diesel coupe and should make for a very nice daily!








Sandblasted my lower rad. support, patched one of the mounting holes and sprayed it with engine enamel. 








Welded in some studs for the hood-release mechanism a la vwjodi
















...then I made a panel to cover all unnecessary holes








That's about it for now, wish I had more time to work on this project, but duty calls


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif either way ur doing great work on everything you touch!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

that rad support is going to be fun to sand haha
i shaved mine a while back and the sanding part nearly made me kill myself. it's got so many tiny areas that fillers like to sit in and make air pockets. 
here is mine:


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_that rad support is going to be fun to sand haha
i shaved mine a while back and the sanding part nearly made me kill myself. it's got so many tiny areas that fillers like to sit in and make air pockets. 


...looks good, though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With such little time to work on this car, I keep finding ways to make a lot more work for myself


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

check out my thread, got the engine bay painted a few days ago..working on entire car right now... just not sure what im going to do with the window seals because i cant afford to replace them all


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
...looks good, though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With such little time to work on this car, I keep finding ways to make a lot more work for myself









don't i know it man. i have the time, but no steady income so i'm fighting the other demons trying to not spend more money than i already have into it.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

what do you think would help to eliminate the "air pockets", use a lighter filler like metal glaze?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

i ended up using duraglass first over the welds, then a light filler like rage gold. seemed to work okay. i don't have a latch though, so i don't know how that area will flex or anything.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i ended up using duraglass first over the welds, then a light filler like rage gold. seemed to work okay. i don't have a latch though, so i don't know how that area will flex or anything.



perfect. i used only the rage if i needed to build a hole, but for pinholes and MINOR work i used Evercoat Icing. works/sands/spreads amazing.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_

perfect. i used only the rage if i needed to build a hole, but for pinholes and MINOR work i used Evercoat Icing. works/sands/spreads amazing.

i never really got into icing. i know it's supposed to work really well, but i really have never had any issues with pinholes in rage. i usually shoot everything with a few coats of highbuild primer before i wetsand it all down anyway, so even if i did get pinholes it would be pretty easy to sand them out. not arguing with your choice by any means, i've just never needed it. i've considered giving it a shot... maybe one of these days. to cut down on sanding time, with most of my fillers, i only let them set until they're just hard enough to not clog my sandpapers. that way, even the heaviest of fillers is still pretty easily sandable with a 180 grit.


----------



## zRockstar (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow man, this is what it's all about right here-- the true meaning of a project car. Not something you buy as a piece of crap and just drop off at someones shop and come back a couple months later and it's done. It looks like a lot of work, but I can't imagine how fun it would be. I am getting ready to take some classes at my college that get in to welding, and I was wondering if most of the skills you are using are pretty basic or advanced. I know a lot of it simply has to do with the ability to envision something first, but like the seatbelt delete patches, would something like that be easy for a beginner?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (zRockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zRockstar* »_Wow man, this is what it's all about right here-- the true meaning of a project car. Not something you buy as a piece of crap and just drop off at someones shop and come back a couple months later and it's done. It looks like a lot of work, but I can't imagine how fun it would be. I am getting ready to take some classes at my college that get in to welding, and I was wondering if most of the skills you are using are pretty basic or advanced. I know a lot of it simply has to do with the ability to envision something first, but like the seatbelt delete patches, would something like that be easy for a beginner?

Hey, thanks for the support- this is a lot of fun for me, but it's hard for me to spend time on this build as I don't have much money or time to devote to it at the moment.....
Welding classes are great- I would suggest it to anybody, even if you think you are an expert, you will always learn something new from working with other people. 
Some of these little details don't require a lot of skill, but experience and the right tools always helps. I find taking the time to make something fit right before welding makes a HUGE difference, even if you have to make it two or three times. That way you can save time, energy and resources when applying filler. 
The seat belt patches, for example, I spent most of my time making the pattern. Once I was happy with the pattern, I transferred that to metal, cut it out and then had to figure out the exact radius to make my bend. I actually made two pieces before getting the right radius on my bend just right- I "bump bent" the piece in three stages on my bending brake to get the piece where I wanted it. Then did some slight trimming to get the patch to sit just below the plane of the existing area- that way I knew I wasn't going to be too high, but not too low so that I would have to add a lot of filler...Sounds like a lot of work for a little piece, but that is my process- make it right the first time!!!!!


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Car is looking good! You have alot of great ideas. Shaved rad supports are a pain but worth the work. here is my shaved rallye rad. support.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwmk2vr6s)*



vwmk2vr6s said:


> Car is looking good! You have alot of great ideas. Shaved rad supports are a pain but worth the work. here is my shaved rallye rad. support.
> QUOTE]
> Looks great! Well done, sir!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> I can't wait for my car to be at that stage, gonna be a while, though


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Awesome work man! I actually think I was at your shop sometime last fall (I think). I remember you showing us this build. You had the rear hatch lip done and maybe a corrado dash installed; something like that...
I had bought a pair of crosshairs off of you. My cuz and I came; I'm Jake the big guy and Matt was the tall/skinny guy. Oh ya, and there was a sick light grey/baby blue corrado 1.8t there w/ a shaved bay that someone had been working on for a show. 


_Modified by No post counting at 1:39 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (No post counting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No post counting* »_Awesome work man! I actually think I was at your shop sometime last fall (I think). I remember you showing us this build. You had the rear hatch lip done and maybe a corrado dash installed; something like that...
I had bought a pair of crosshairs off of you. My cuz and I came; I'm Jake the big guy and Matt was the tall/skinny guy. Oh ya, and there was a sick light grey/baby blue corrado 1.8t there w/ a shaved bay that someone had been working on for a show. 


Yup, I remember, that was right before the Johnson Show. How'd the lights work out? 
Thanks for the bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

I had an hour to work on my radiator support today... 
Filled some more holes and decided to do some lead filling around the hood-catch area to minimize the use of bondo...
Lead blobbage...








then a quick sand...








Had a nice dent to contend with...








...hammered most of it out and filled the hole next to it and laid down some more lead 








That's about it for today, I've got the first light layer of bondo setting up right now, I'll get to sanding that tomorrow morning if time allows...Should be pulling another Passat vr6 motor on Friday- stay tuned for more, I'm dying to get back into this build!!!!


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Yup, I remember, that was right before the Johnson Show. How'd the lights work out? 
Thanks for the bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ya that's right. The lights worked great right up until I lost a rear wheel on the highway in NJ. I ended up leaving the car in NY and selling it to a local. But the lights looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm now working on a s2 scirocco...


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (No post counting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No post counting* »_
Ya that's right. The lights worked great right up until I lost a rear wheel on the highway in NJ. I ended up leaving the car in NY and selling it to a local. But the lights looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm now working on a s2 scirocco...

Are you still in VT? What are you doing to the scirroco?


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

Nice Work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Are you still in VT? What are you doing to the scirroco? 

Yep still in VT. I'm in Morrisville... And right now I'm just driving the rocco but this fall/winter it's going under the knife. It needs either 2 patch panels or 2 entire rear quarter panels welded in; then some misc shaving and a respray. 
It has a built 2.0 16v w/ a 9a trans and lsd.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (No post counting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_Nice Work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *No post counting* »_
Yep still in VT. I'm in Morrisville... And right now I'm just driving the rocco but this fall/winter it's going under the knife. It needs either 2 patch panels or 2 entire rear quarter panels welded in; then some misc shaving and a respray. 
It has a built 2.0 16v w/ a 9a trans and lsd.









Very cool, you should swing by next time you leave the sticks


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wish i'd have found this a week ago so i could have had you make me flairs instead of cutting some off another car and welding them in.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zcxerxes)*

Thanks- I responded to your IM


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Very cool, you should swing by next time you leave the sticks









Haha will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (No post counting)*

Another quick update on the radiator support....spent some time yesterday and today throwing some filler at it and some sanding- it went pretty easy although there are a lot of little dimples and voids due to the factory spot welding and such, but overall, not too bad. 
Here it is in all its rose primer glory!
















It feels good to check this off the ever-growing To Do List, I just hope it looks good after paint, and most importantly, I hope the solder does the trick of preventing any cracks down the road...
I'll try to get more done in the near future and post more pics....


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

So, been busy with work so not much happening with the gti resto, however I have been acquiring some more parts lately- I got some half-smoked tails with bulb trays, a B&M short shifter (already installed in the shifter box), clean door cards, and other misc. items all for $200!
But......the big score as of late is my new daily







! I've been looking for a clean 4 door golf for the last two months and finally found one in Hartford, CT. It's a '92 Golf, one owner, with * 61,000 original miles*, no rust on the undercarriage whatsoever and the rest of the body is in descent shape.
Here are some pics of my new daily....
























































Only plans for this thing is clean it up a little- needs a good wax and eventually a respray, but that'll have to wait. Going to put some passat or mk3 springs on her to jack it up a little, and maybe replace the sweet factory stereo


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

funny as it seems, thats my dream car...but only slightly altered








just cant find any of them around these parts worth buying.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_funny as it seems, thats my dream car...but only slightly altered








just cant find any of them around these parts worth buying. 


I looked for months all over the Northeast, unless you want a two door or a Jetta, it's gonna be hard to find a clean 4-door. But you are in PA, there's gotta be a clean 4-door around your area......don't look on Vortex, it's hard to find a good deal on here 'cause most people know what they are worth, look on Craig's List, maybe you'll find an old lady that needs to get rid of her car for next to nothing?
Good Luck!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

sick stuff


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (padubbin421)*

cool project. I did an MK2 GTI a few years back if you need anything let me know.


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwmk2vr6s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmk2vr6s* »_Shaved rad supports are a pain but worth the work. 








why would one shave his rad support in the first place


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (We.B.Dubbin)*

love the car as well as the garage art I am a HUGE Simpsons fan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome work


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (65dunebuggy)*

Thanks for the bumps, folks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I hope to have some time to get back to the build soon, but work is taking all of my time and I gotta make some money while I can.....
I did, however put my old blaupunkt stereo in my new daily and also threw in my recaro trophies for added comfort- four door 8v, lovin' it!!!!


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

you must really love that car. Oneheluva project you've taken on here. stay on it!!


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (We.B.Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *We.B.Dubbin* »_you must really love that car. Oneheluva project you've taken on here. stay on it!!









This is sums up how I feel about work right now (I'm the donkey)...










_Modified by vdubbervt at 9:10 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn dude! That new daily is sweat! How much you steal that for??


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (We.B.Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *We.B.Dubbin* »_







why would one shave his rad support in the first place

cause it has 40 holes that don't do anything and when they're shaved they look sweet. i went a step further with mine and shaved the latch because i run hoodpins


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (No post counting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No post counting* »_Damn dude! That new daily is sweat! How much you steal that for?? 

Hey, are you sweating my new whip!?








I stole it for $800, completely rust free with 62k miles, and unmolested, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Q8mk2'er (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

cant wait for the finished project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (Q8mk2'er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Q8mk2’er* »_cant wait for the finished project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You and me both








Hopefully I'll have a day or two next week to plug away on her- I'll keep y'all posted, for sure


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

Unfortunately not much to report on the '87 project- work is keeping me very busy which I am very happy about.....However, I did manage a few spare hours over the last few days to make a new sub box for my '92 daily for those that like the bumps in the trunk!
I had a 12" sub in a huge box that I used to run in my '87....well, I like to have some trunk space, so with a little ingenuity I made this MDF box to fit behind the rear strut tower...

























....after cuttin' some rug, the finished product








That's it for now, folks- 'til next time (hopefully sooner than later)










_Modified by vdubbervt at 6:37 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

Awesome work!!! Love the post great to see the mk2 being saved.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (Pete O. Arguelles)*

Cool, thanks for the support! I really miss my gti, can't wait to get back into it......at this point it'll probably winter time when I can really make some progress.
As always, though, I'll post progress as it happens


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_Unfortunately not much to report on the '87 project- work is keeping me very busy which I am very happy about.....However, I did manage a few spare hours over the last few days to make a new sub box for my '92 daily for those that like the bumps in the trunk!
I had a 12" sub in a huge box that I used to run in my '87....well, I like to have some trunk space, so with a little ingenuity I made this MDF box to fit behind the rear strut tower...

























....after cuttin' some rug, the finished product








That's it for now, folks- 'til next time (hopefully sooner than later)









_Modified by vdubbervt at 6:37 PM 9-23-2009_

Sick setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MadKatt_44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadKatt_44* »_
Sick setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, it was well worth the time and effort to make it work and fit properly. It would have been much easier with a 10" sub and I wasn't sure how the sound would be affected, but it sounds great and takes up minimal space! I'll definitely make another one for the Gti when the time comes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Thanks, it was well worth the time and effort to make it work and fit properly. It would have been much easier with a 10" sub and I wasn't sure how the sound would be affected, but it sounds great and takes up minimal space! I'll definitely make another one for the Gti when the time comes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have to make one for my jetta at some point. not sure how i want to go about it though. i think i want to run a pair of 10's. one on either side and mount the amps to the back of the seat. the way the jetta trunk is set up, i don't think i can do a build it like this and have adequate airspace.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*

Two 10's would really bump! I'm too old to shake the neighborhood these days, even this 12" is too much- I've got it turned WAY down to suit my old-man ears








Post up pics when you get her done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (vdubbervt)*

that project is waaaaaaaaaaaaay down the list. haha. just ordered all never rubber all around this week and got an insulator for the bottom of the hood. then it's paint, then i'm getting the iterior redone, and then maybe i'll work on getting the sound.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 Gti Restoration/Customization Project (MyCarIsRed)*

More '92 Daily updates....With the snow falling in the mountains around here I am scrambling to get my four-door winterized. The undercarriage is in mint shape having only 60k miles on it, so I already feel bad about driving it in the winter. But it is what it is, a daily driver, which is why I sprayed a gallon of rubberized RusFre all over the undercarriage to help preserve this little gem.
















I also took off the mud flaps and arch moldings, taped off above the door lines, arches, hood, and above and below the windshield to spray on some SEM Chip Guard. Never used this stuff before, but it goes on clear and seems to be pretty rugged (time will tell)...
















Now that she is ready for the winter I can spend some time on my neglected gti project (I hope)....










_Modified by vdubbervt at 10:28 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Awesome work! Hopefully you can help me out, need some metal work. Pm sent


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (djshortbus1.8T)*









I need one of these how much???


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djshortbus1.8T* »_Awesome work! Hopefully you can help me out, need some metal work. Pm sent


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_I need one of these how much???

Thanks, guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

My awesome floor pan rust


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djshortbus1.8T* »_My awesome floor pan rust


Ahhh.....don't sweat it- you'll have it looking brand new in no time!!!


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

did you get the pictures I sent to your email?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*

yup!


----------



## mikeygunsIII (Oct 16, 2009)

didn't realize there was that many places to put metal on a gti i also want to give you credit where credit is deserved your metal skills are outstanding wanna move to nj? plenty of rust to be fixed and panels to be shaved haha g/l on the project


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (mikeygunsIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeygunsIII* »_didn't realize there was that many places to put metal on a gti i also want to give you credit where credit is deserved your metal skills are outstanding wanna move to nj? plenty of rust to be fixed and panels to be shaved haha g/l on the project

Thanks for the bump- "We are currently scheduling for Winter Body Work"


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My floor pan arrived yesterday. Your work is absolutely flawless. The piece fits exactly and I am very impressed/jealous of how good your work is. If I were you I would make a bunch of these and sell them on the vortex, it would be a big help to a lot of people.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (djshortbus1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djshortbus1.8T* »_My floor pan arrived yesterday. Your work is absolutely flawless. The piece fits exactly and I am very impressed/jealous of how good your work is. If I were you I would make a bunch of these and sell them on the vortex, it would be a big help to a lot of people. 

Cool....glad you are happy with the floor pan. Post up some pics when you git 'er done








Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

Left, Front Floor Pan made for *djshortbus1.8T*


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Sorry it took so long to post pics but here is the final product.
Before:

After:


I trimmed down the piece a little to fit how I wanted it(thanks for the excess metal). Cut the old piece out making sure not to cut the floor brace. Used a grinder to clean everything up then weld in the new piece. It only took a few hours of work even though I haven't done a lot metal work in my life. After the piece was in I went to the underside of the car and stripped all the factory under body coating with a coarse wire wheel(a long, messy, tiring job on a creeper). Then seam sealed everything to make sure no water gets in any wholes. Lastly I put a few coats of under body spray over everything to protect it as much as possible. 
All said and done I think it came out really well. I probably had about 10-12 hours into the whole project and it really wasn't all that hard. Had a few good pointers from vubbervt and the local vw guys here in Milwaukee. 
Thanks again!


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (djshortbus1.8T)*

Excellent work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif definitely subscribed since I've got some rusty floorpans, not this bad, but will definitely need to do some work on them.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (djshortbus1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djshortbus1.8T* »_
All said and done I think it came out really well. I probably had about 10-12 hours into the whole project and it really wasn't all that hard. Had a few good pointers from vubbervt and the local vw guys here in Milwaukee. 
Thanks again!


Awesome- it looks really good, well done, sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm glad I could help keep another v-dub on the road


----------



## HummerSWOV (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

Starting a restore on a 91 Alpine White GTI so definitely subscribing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HummerSWOV)*

Cool....post up some pics of the progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*

what happened with this project?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (UNO DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNO DUB* »_what happened with this project?

Work and other people's projects happened......the car is still in my shop and ready for me as soon as I am....progress is slow, but will get back on it as soon as I can.
Thanks for bringing the thread back to life and I will post up progress as soon as it happens for those that are still interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
I will post up progress as soon as it happens for those that are still interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This guy is interested
<-----


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (djshortbus1.8T)*

Haha....thanks Dan!


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

doing some awsome work, wish i had a shop to get working on my project on at, my boss would let me se his but some other kid decided to molest a amc rambler in it.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (turbochachi)*

Thanks to *BlkVrsix66* over at *Creative Cutting and Coating* for an excellent powder coating experience!!!
Got the lower support and cross member sand blasted and coated with a "textured black"- came out perfect!


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

wow truly amazing skills you have. 
Im also in the mk2 project club, however due to reasons beyond my control (lack of a metal worker/welder) mine has been sitting for close to 2 years.
Wish you were closer so someone could construct my fire wall and some rail covers like your.










_Modified by dude_bro at 7:15 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: vdubbervt*

sick dude.. Nice work. Can wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: vdubbervt ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sick dude.. Nice work. Can wait to see how it turns out.









Thanks! You do nice work, too- Maybe you can take some pictures of it when it's done? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: vdubbervt (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_
Thanks! You do nice work, too- Maybe you can take some pictures of it when it's done? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude, you are truly talented... Just checked out your site and holy crap. I would love to have skills like that. And I will shoot your car when it's done if you want..


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah really, what he said ^


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing stuff man keep the pix coming!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

In- this is a nice build


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

Here's a quick update.....
Had my driver's door soda blasted so that I could uncover some rot and dent issues....the bottom corner was a mess, cut out the bad and added some good....
















A little more choppin' to fit up some A4 handles....

















PS door was in good shape and all I had to do was weld in the A4 plate and fill molding holes....








Maybe in the next day or so I can throw some lead at these followed by some bondo to get em lookin' proper


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

nice work man. those a4 handles suck to do. looks good though! patching door rot is a bit iffy sometimes. make sure you really treat the inside of the door with corrosion protection so it doesn't come back and you should be gold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Yeah, I plan on soaking the inside with rust shield and on the outside I'm going to use mostly lead as my filler to avoid cracking down the road.....only time will tell, right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Nice!!!


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

looking awesome


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_Yeah, I plan on soaking the inside with rust shield and on the outside I'm going to use mostly lead as my filler to avoid cracking down the road.....only time will tell, right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i did a set for my mk2. i welded in the patches and fiberglassed the area. i used 36 grit on a die grinder to scuff the area. figured the extra deep scratches might give it the added bite. i've never worked with lead but i would think because it's a bit more flexible than steel it would do well to prevent against cracking. i got fed up with trying to work out the issues with the linkage and swapped them out for regular doors haha. laziness got the better of me on that one i guess. i love the look, i just don't have the patience.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

You went through all that work and the linkage was the biggest issue? Guess I've got a lot to look forward to.....


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_You went through all that work and the linkage was the biggest issue? Guess I've got a lot to look forward to.....









apparently there is some magical piece from an audi rear door that makes it all fantastically easy... i couldn't find one at the yard so i had to try to make it. i probably made 6-7 different pieces before i threw in the towel.


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbervt* »_You went through all that work and the linkage was the biggest issue? Guess I've got a lot to look forward to.....









Just thought I would let you know that my MK2 which I just put the floor pan in, was totaled yesterday. I spent all that time and effort to fix the floor and an uninsured motorist hit me 2 days ago, Cops said he was at fault. 
I also alreday bought another MK2, same color and everything. This one doesn't need floors though


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*

Oh, man! Sorry to hear about your car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
At least you already have another mk2...


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbervt)*

Hey there, just popping in.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (Gnar-kill)*

Just want to get the word out to those that may be able to attend this summer- it's going to be a great time!
[copy and pasted from original thread]








*Vermont, New England's Newest and Largest Aircooled and Watercooled Show*
*VW, Audi and Porsche Festival, Car Show and Swap Meet!*
All early, vintage and late model cars classes. Live Music, Bunny Hop Competition, Lots of local Vendors. 
With Camping Friday through Sunday. Car cruise through beautiful Vermont and gathering on the famous Church Street in downtown Burlington. Large after hours Party in Downtown Burlington with a car photo shoot from Performance VW and Hot VWs, Saturday night. 
For more information, please visit our website at http://www.wolfsgart.com or email us at [email protected]
....and here's the link to the official thread--> 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4861066


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

Bump- 'cause I thought it was gone forever :clap:


----------



## bendo (Jun 10, 2010)

Great metal work . I have a 87 gti that needs a floor panel and it's also needs the back 
quart panels done. I was wondering if you willing to make them for me and i will purchase 
them from you. Anyway just let me know


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

such beautiful work


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

vdubbervt said:


> A little more choppin' to fit up some A4 handles....


 
Man, this is the only way to go. Audi handles. They should have done something like this in the first place. Excellent build. :thumbup:


----------



## 86GTikid (Dec 21, 2007)

Bump for a sweet forgotten thread


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Just a small update to let you know that this project has not been forgotten, but progress is sloooow due to other priorities.....

Here is the passenger door as it sits now....










Here is a hatch I'm working on for a friend....





































...and I have been doing a few little things to my daily to get her a littler more proper; seven slat grill, smoked ecodes, freshly powder coated wheels, new tires, made some stainless door sills, upgraded the seat belts to height adjustable ones, I am fitting up some leather audi seats (one down, one to go, stay tuned) and a lot more that I can't think of right now. 

Here she is...


----------



## 86GTikid (Dec 21, 2007)

slow and steady wins the race, I'm just glad that you havent forgotten this thread, ive been watching it from the start, and your daily looks fresh with those ecodes


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

vdubbervt said:


> Thanks, guys! Just a small update to let you know that this project has not been forgotten, but progress is sloooow due to other priorities.....


 
Man, if we didnt have other priorities, we all would be driving sweet rides. My thread has dust on it. I should have been done awhile ago. I need life to turn off for two months so I can really put some energy into it. 

I drove my buddy's coupe tonight and I got all excited again. Get it in where you can fit it in. I'm still watching. opcorn:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

damn dude! thoroughly impressed with your work. ive been wanting to pick up a shrinker/stretcher. would love to learn a few things from ya


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

updates? awsome build. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## bedfordwrestler (May 22, 2010)

*wow*

just sat in school and went through this whole thread and your amazing metal :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Absolutely amazing work. Great job so far.

In regards to the trim holes on the doors what method did you use to fill them? It is hard to tell from the photos but it almost looks like you used a body filler on one but welded them on the other. My goal is to eventually fill those holes on my Jetta. Originally I was thinking body filler but then I thought about lead solder. I have no intentions of making it a show car but I was concerned about the longevity of body filler for patches.

Also, are you still making floor pans for folks?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the bumps, guys, I appreciate the feedback!

To answer your question about the molding holes- they are all filled with weld, it's pretty easy to do by using a copper back plate on the inside of the body. With the copper plate in place behind the hole, weld the hole and remove the copper plate (the weld will not stick to the copper which makes it the ideal material). Then skim with filler and treat the inside with a rust preventative....

Here's a copper spoon that Eastwood sells for reference (I made my own)...


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates, but I've been super busy with work and I'm kinda burnt out on the "Tex" at the moment... However, since you all have been so kind, here's a quickie update..... the argyle frame rails and intake shroud are in- I have a little more filler work and sanding to do, but it's pretty close....




























I have been working on other details of the car and sorting out what I'm going to do with the rear arches.....

Thanks for watchin' eace:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

those frame rails do it for me. very nice job :thumbup:


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

seeing those framerails ...........i just came buckets:thumbup:


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

harbor frieght sells a copper spoon that works great, cost like $6. I like the engine bay, very original.


----------



## 86GTikid (Dec 21, 2007)

Playing catch-up with my favorite thread, just wondering how things are going before the new year hits


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

Not much to update as of right now..... fortunately, I am extremely busy with work and other people's projects. Unfortunately, the gti has not changed from my last post...

Thanks for the bump!


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

subscribed! i wish i knew how to do ANY of this stuff.. your project is what i dream of doing one day good luck and keep the updates coming.. can't wait for it to be doneopcorn:


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

vdubbervt said:


> Thanks for the bumps, guys, I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> To answer your question about the molding holes- they are all filled with weld, it's pretty easy to do by using a copper back plate on the inside of the body. With the copper plate in place behind the hole, weld the hole and remove the copper plate (the weld will not stick to the copper which makes it the ideal material). Then skim with filler and treat the inside with a rust preventative....
> 
> Here's a copper spoon that Eastwood sells for reference (I made my own)...


 What Ga should the coppper be because i am thinking of making my own tools when sealing my rear badge holes on my corrado. By the way I must say your a metal king and I cant wait to see your project done. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

The gauge really depends on what you are welding, but the spoon/heat sink I made using .080" (roughly 14ga.) copper. That thickness is more than adequate for plugging up the molding and antenna holes and appears to be a similar thickness to what is pictured above...


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

My question to you is how come you didnt angle that intake inlet section on the inner fender wall to allow the air to nicely flow into your intake box? and also if you do plan on making you own exhaust system let me know. Also continue with the nice work cheers:beer:


----------



## CuPEditionmkv (Dec 29, 2010)

this is gonna be one sick v dub ..... keep up the sickk work


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

twinrado said:


> My question to you is how come you didnt angle that intake inlet section on the inner fender wall to allow the air to nicely flow into your intake box? and also if you do plan on making you own exhaust system let me know. Also continue with the nice work cheers:beer:


 ~The intake shroud is angled (think pyramid with irregular hips) but it's hard to tell from this picture.... 

~I plan on working with the stainless techtonics exhaust I have now, but there will be no visible tail pipe. I'm going to delete the notch for the factory tail pipe location and weld on a "turn down" so you won't see an exhaust (hopefully)..... 

That's the plan, all I need is some time to do it which has been hard to come by these days....I barely have time to change the oil in my other two vehicles!!!! :banghead:


----------



## joeaaay (Jan 12, 2011)

Scrolled the entire thread. Looks great, man! I would kill to have that space to work out of. Can't wait for more updates. Bump!


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

TTT! get any more work done? I'm also diving into body work for the first time and this thread is great.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

nice to see this back on track. diggin the rails man. :thumbup:


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Must not fap..............erg


----------



## 86GTikid (Dec 21, 2007)

bump for a busy guy


----------



## mk2gtiwhite (Feb 22, 2010)

how much to make rear arces ??????? 
love the work keep it up:thumbup:


----------



## arnoldspurga (Oct 3, 2010)

updates?


----------



## cubanvr6jetta (Oct 22, 2009)

*frame rail`*

how much for a set of frame rails for a mk3 jetta


----------



## uncle benzo (Jul 28, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## 86GTikid (Dec 21, 2007)

Back from the dead, and hoping for more updates:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## VWDub-eh (Dec 26, 2013)

Hate to be that guy but... 4 year later bump? What ended up happening with this car?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

VWDub-eh said:


> Hate to be that guy but... 4 year later bump? What ended up happening with this car?


Thanks for the interest... I still have the car, I've been chipping away at it here and there. 
The motor is all cleaned up and assembled. I widened the rear arches 20mm. Deleted the exhaust opening in the rear apron and extended the body line all the way accross. The interior has also been redone.

But mostly, been busy with other things that are of higher priority, including tinkering with and maintaning my four door AEB swap.















I'll check back in after another four years with an update ;P


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

did kip do that?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

corrado_sean2 said:


> did kip do that?


Yes, sir :thumbup:


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

Happy to see this pop back up in my subscribed threads. What is the story with the Recaro seats?


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

vw fiend said:


> Happy to see this pop back up in my subscribed threads. What is the story with the Recaro seats?


They're Trophy's with new bolsters and reupholstered with grey tweed and black vinyl


----------

